# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Ομελετα για Ιθαγενη

## IscarioTis

θελουμε

2 αυγα
2 κ.σ  πολεντα ή καλαμποκαλευρο (βεβαια ο Κ. Δημητρης μου ζητησε πολεντα αλλα εγω του εδωσα καλαμποκαλευρο για καποιο λογο...)
1 κουταλια ελαιολαδο
1 κ.γ μελι
ελαχιστο ισα ισα αλατι
1 κουταλια σουσαμι

ανακατευουμε τα αυγα σαν να κανουμε ομελτα, ριχνουμε το σουσαμι μεσα και τα βαζουμε στο τηγανι ανακατευουμε και πιεζουμε με ενα πιρουνι  μεχρι να να γινει σαν την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη, αν δεν είμαστε ικανοποιημενοι το βαζουμε και στο μπλεντερ εμεις το βαλαμε, και αυτο ειναι το αποτελεσμα





Καρποντακοι



Γαρδελια




Τι ελεγα οταν εβαζα αυγοτροφη στους καρποντακους Κ. Δημητρη?  :Big Grin: 

Καρποντακοι



Γαρδελια











Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Εύκολη και με πολύ καλή αποδοχή φαίνεται. Αλλά βρε Δημήτρη, αυτή την εποχή μην αναφέρεις ομελέτα και ιθαγενή μαζί γιατί πάει το μυαλό μας στα πεταμένα αυγά τους  :Tongue0020:

----------


## IscarioTis

ε δεν φταιω εγω ρε Νωντα.....
Ειχε ερθει στο σπιτι για καφε ο κ.Δημητρης και καθως συζηταγαμε μου πεταξε την ιδεα, γινεται να του πεις οχι? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σημαντικο στην ετοιμασια της , ειναι οτι μετα το πρωτο σφιξιμο στην ομελετα , πρεπει η φωτια να κατεβαινει πολυ και να το αφυδατωνουμε πατωντας και ανακατευοντας σε αρκετα χαμηλη φωτια και σιγα σιγα .Εννοειτε μπορει καποιος να προσθεσει και αλλα καλουδια 


Νωντα πρεπει να μαθεις στην εξοικειωση με τετοιες << ομελετες >> .Αυτη τη μαγεια , μεγαλων χαρων και ατυχων στιγμων εχει η καρδερινα και τραβα πολλους στην εκτροφη της . Εγω πχ ενω εχω τη Λαζαρινα να κλωσσα αυτη τη στιγμη , εχω υπονοιες οτι θα ερθει η στιγμη και για τη δικια μου ομελετα . Οι καρδερινες γεννουν παντα σχεδον 5 αυγα , ασχετα αν ειναι ενσπορα ολα και φετος δεν εκανε και το ενα ηταν με κενο μιας ημερας .... ολα αυτα , οπως και το οτι ολοι εχουν προβληματα (ασχετο αν δεν τα ακουμε ) με υποψιαζουν για την εξελιξη

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δε θυμαμε ακριβως πως το εφτιαχνα αλλα εφτιαχνα και εγω μια τετοια ομελετα για τα πουλια.
Λιγο που προσπαθω να την φερω στο μυαλο μου πρεπει να εκανα ομελετα τα αβγα, να εβαζα λιγο αλατι
και μετα την εβαζα στο φουρνο μικροκυματων (δε θυμαμε για ποσα λεπτα). Σιγουρα το τιγανι ισως ειναι 
καλυτερο απ το φουρνο μικροκυματων αλλα αν μπορουσα να θυμηθω ποσα λεπτα την αφηνα στο φουρνακι σιγουρα
θα την ξανα εφτιαχνα. Ουτε πολλα βρασιματα, ουτε πολλα λερωματα στη κουζινα. Ειναι απ τις μονες αβγοτρωφες 
δυστιχως που δεν εχω κρατησει την συνταγη της στις σημειωσεις μου, αν καποιος την ξερει ας μου πει πως 
γινετε στο φουρνο μικροκυματων

----------


## amatina

> Δε θυμαμε ακριβως πως το εφτιαχνα αλλα εφτιαχνα και εγω μια τετοια ομελετα για τα πουλια.
> Λιγο που προσπαθω να την φερω στο μυαλο μου πρεπει να εκανα ομελετα τα αβγα, να εβαζα λιγο αλατι
> και μετα την εβαζα στο φουρνο μικροκυματων (δε θυμαμε για ποσα λεπτα). Σιγουρα το τιγανι ισως ειναι 
> καλυτερο απ το φουρνο μικροκυματων αλλα αν μπορουσα να θυμηθω ποσα λεπτα την αφηνα στο φουρνακι σιγουρα
> θα την ξανα εφτιαχνα. Ουτε πολλα βρασιματα, ουτε πολλα λερωματα στη κουζινα. Ειναι απ τις μονες αβγοτρωφες 
> δυστιχως που δεν εχω κρατησει την συνταγη της στις σημειωσεις μου, αν καποιος την ξερει ας μου πει πως 
> γινετε στο φουρνο μικροκυματων


Λάδια
Η έκθεση στο φως και το οξυγόνο μπορεί να επιταχύνει την υποβάθμιση των μαγειρικών ελαίων
Όταν τα λάδια αρχίσουν να καπνίζουν, απελευθερώνουν πτητικές και ενίοτε επικίνδυνες ενώσεις στο φαγητό σας. Και τα πολύτιμα λίπη ω-3 καταστρέφονται όταν τα φυτικά έλαια θερμαίνονται πάνω από τα σημεία καπνού τους.
Αλδεΰδες που περιέχονται σε εδώδιμα έλαια πολύ διαφορετικής φύσης μετά από παρατεταμένη θέρμανση σε θερμοκρασία τηγανίσματος: Παρουσία τοξικών οξυγονωμένων α, β ακόρεστων αλδεϋδών
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...562?via%3Dihub

στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων 1 αυγό 1φλιτζανάκι 

 του καφέ γάλα  κτυπάς το αυγό με το  γάλα πρόσθετης ότι άλλο θέλεις που δεν μπορεί να μπει μετα π.χ μέλι  τα βάζεις στο φούρνο κοιτάς ανά διαστήματα ώστε η ομελέτα να έχει ομοιογένεια και να είναι υγρή όχι στεγνή, μετα την περνάς από το  μούλτι βάζεις σε σκόνη βιταμίνες ασβέστιο και ότι άλλο κρίνεις
Φούρνος μικροκυμάτων ή τηγάνι, σίγουρα φούρνος μικροκυμάτων

----------


## Θοδωρής

Οποτε περιπου 1 λεπτο στο φουρνο μικτοκυματων και το βλεπουμε.
Σε ενα αβγο.βαζεις ενα φλιτζανακι του καφε γαλα; 
σα ποσοτητα πολυ μου φαινεται, ισως λιγοτερο θα εβαζα πχ το μισο φλιτζανακι του καφε,θα το δω ομως
στην πραξη. 
Θυμαμαι ηταν αφρατη η ομελετα απ το φουρνο μικροκυματων και τα πουλια την τσακιζαν.
Οταν μπορεσω θα σας ανεβασω και εγω μια συνταγη αβγοτρωφης που εδινα και θα δινω στα πουλια
μου που την θεωρω σουπερ, με βοτανα κά. Δε ξερω να υπογισω, πρωτεινη, λιπαρα και τα σχετικα αλλα απο.
αποδοχη και μεγαλωμα νεοσων ηταν το κατι αλλο

----------


## IscarioTis

Οπως καταλαβαινετε πρεπει να αλλαξω αυγοτροφη

1 κ.γ γεματη παρακαλω, δεν περιμενα τετοια αποδοχη απ τις καρδερινε σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο διαστημα





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Βρε Μιχαλη ... ποιο σημειο καπνου κλπ μου επισυναπτεις ;   Ξεκαθαρισα οτι την φτιαχνουμε αργα σε πολυ χαμηλη φωτια .Ουτε αρχικα μπαινει λαδι να καει πρωτα .Το λαδι ηδη ενπεριεχεται στο χυλο 

Τωρα για τα λαδια που μπαινουν στις ετοιμες ... δεν παιρνω και ορκο οτι δεν συμβαινει οτι λες  :winky: 


Εδω και σε εκδοση οχι εντελως στεγνωμενη  αλλα σε μορφη λιγο πιο στεγνη απ οτι εχουμε συνηθισει την *Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*

----------


## IscarioTis

Το τελευταιο που ειναι μονο του,θα σας πω σε λιγες μερες ποιανου ειναι   :Happy:  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να ρωτηξω σημερα καναμε ομελετα με 4 ασπραδια, πηρα τους κροκους εβαλα και 1 αυγο και εκανα την ομελετα για τα πουλια να την βαλω ή να την πεταξω? 



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δωσε βρε στα πουλια να φανε !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Κατά την παρασκευή αυτής της αυγοτροφης και όσο ανακατεύεται τα υλικά, προσθέστε δύο κουταλιές της σούπας ζέστη γλυκόζη, λίγο ξύσμα λεμονιού, και ελάχιστη βανίλια. 

Όταν κρυώσει καιτην τριψεται, πείτε μου πια αυγοτροφη του εμπορίου φτιάξατε.

----------


## IscarioTis

Την κλασσικη κιτρινη αυγοτροφη να φανταστω που πουλανε χυμα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Την κλασσικη κιτρινη αυγοτροφη να φανταστω που πουλανε χυμα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




Όχι κάντε το πείραμα και θα εκπλαγείτε

----------


## jk21

Nικο οταν πηγα στο Δημητρη , του λεω κατσε να δεις τι θα σου φτιαξω , που οταν το δεις  , κατι θα σου θυμισει .... 

Στην Ελλαδα ξερουμε να αναθεματιζουμε σε καθε χωρο την λεγομενη κιτρινη βιταμινη και να υπερθεματιζουμε την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη αλλα οπως πολυ καλα ξερεις , η κιτρινη λεγομενη βιταμινη δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απ ενα ολοιδιο προιον χωρις σκονη αυγου . 

Οταν πρωτοεγραψα το αρθρο  για την << καλη κιτρινη βιταμινη και την (και καλα .... ) καλη ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ( μια απο τα ιδια για μενα .... και με στοιχεια )     εβαλα φωτο και συσταση , μιας λεγομενης << αυγοτροφης >> που δεν λεει στη συσταση εμφανως αυγο αλλα δεν αποκλειεται να εχει στα bread products ( αλλη εκφραση του bakery )   


bread products, cereals, oils and fats, vegetable protein extracts, seeds, sugars, minerals, milk and milk products, yeast.





και βαζω για κουιζ να βρουνε ποια ειναι , αφου ξερω οτι αυτη εννοεις ( μου το μαρτυρησες σε επικοινωνια μας )  :Happy: 

Αν και η συνταγη που ανεβασε ο Δημητρης ειναι με φουλ αυγο σε σχεση με τα αλευρα , ενω σε αυτη το αντιθετο , για τα υπολοιπα δεν αντιλεγω και εχει ενδιαφερον να το δοκιμασουμε . Να πω για τα μελη , οτι η γλυκοζη , δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο υγρη (σε μορφη σιροπιου ) μορφη της δεξτροζης και υπαρχει στα μαρκετ για χρηση σε γλυκα . Σε οχι extreme ποσοτητες , σε αυγοτροφες που προοριζονται για νεοσσους , οπου υπαρχει αναγκη αμεσης μεταβολισιμης ενεργειας , σιγουρα μπορει να εχει θεση , οπως εχει και σε κρεμες μωρων ανθρωπων . Αργοτερα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο (μονο τις πρωτες μερες δηλαδη ) αλλα ποια αυγοτροφη δεν εχει ζαχαρη ετσι κι αλλιως ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Εγω δεν αλλαζω αυγοτροφη, προσθετω και κατι δικα μου μεσα φυσικα μεν 
αλλα θα την δοκιμασω και αυτην,μονο και μονο απο περιεργεια   :Happy:  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημήτρη στην εξέλιξη αυτού του θέματος, και αν το πείραμα γίνει από 3-4μελη για να υπάρχει πιο σαφείς ένδειξη αποδοχής 
Θα προκύψουν πολλά στοιχεία άγνωστα. 
Και για την πείνα,τον κορεσμό, την αποδοχή, και τού τί και γιατί περιέχει. 

Έχω γράψει και άλλοτε :πιο δύσκολο από το να δημιουργήσεις ένα προϊόν, είναι να το αντιγραψεις.


Και το πιο σημαντικό, η σχέση πελάτη με προϊόν.

----------


## jk21

Σε τριμμενη 



και σε κρεμωδη υφη

----------


## IscarioTis

και με το καινουργιο τηγανι Ομελετα αλλα χωρις σουσαμι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Και συνεχιζουμε την ομελετα απλα πλεον δεν την βαζω σε μπλεντερ,με ολοκληρα κομματακια 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

